# Kann mich nicht mehr einlogen

## KickaZz

Abend,

folgendes:

Ich habs endlich geschaft mir mein Gentoo system aufzusetzten. Grub alles funktioniert perfekt. Ich konnte mich auch einmal einlogen als root.

Dann ist mir eingefallen das ich hdparm zum autostart noch hinzufügen will.

Ich hab das system unter einer knoppix live dvd installiert.

Also zack wieder knoppix gebootet. alles gemountet. Mit chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash in gentoo umgebung wieder gegangen.

Dann stand da dev/null keine rechte oder so. hab ich mir nichts weiter gedacht. /etc/conf.d/hdparm editiert und mit rc-update add hdparm default zum default runlevel hinzugefügt.

Danach stand dann da wieder was mit dev/null keine rechte etc. Hab ich mir gedacht machst nochmal passwd vielleicht bekommst dann wieder volle rechte. Pass eingegeben. Dannach hat er immer noch wegen /dev/null gemeckert. 

Hab ich mir nix bei gedacht und einfach rebootet. Nach dem booten von Gentoo stand da auf einmal localhost.(none) login : 

Ich hab alles mögliche ausprobiert root localhost als login name nix gent mehr. Komm zwar immer noch mit dem rescoue boot rein weiß aber nicht genau was ich machen kann. Das ich mich wieder ganz normal als root einlogen kann ;(((

MFG

KICK

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Erm.. rein gehen, gemachte Änderungen rücksetzen und dann booten funktioniert auch nicht mehr?

----------

## KickaZz

Wenn ich wüsste wie das ging......

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Naja...

 *KickaZz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Also zack wieder knoppix gebootet. alles gemountet. Mit chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash in gentoo umgebung wieder gegangen.
> 
> [...]/etc/conf.d/hdparm editiert und mit rc-update add hdparm default zum default runlevel hinzugefügt. 

 

Nur halt andersrum  :Smile: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Finswimmer

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Naja...
> 
>  *KickaZz wrote:*   
> 
> Also zack wieder knoppix gebootet. alles gemountet. Mit chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash in gentoo umgebung wieder gegangen.
> ...

 

Was hat hdparm mit dem Einloggen zu tun? 

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

warum hast du überhaupt wiedr knoppix gebootet, wenn du dich anmelden konntest musst du kein Knoppix mehr booten es reicht ein einfach

```
/etc/init.d/hdparm start

rc-update add hdparm default
```

NAja macht ncihts, jetz musste halt wieder alles rückgängig machen, es scheint das du /dev/ nicht in /mnt/gentoo/dev gemountet hast.

----------

## KickaZz

Ich wusste nicht zu dem zeitpunkt nicht wo ich es dauerhaft editieren konnte. Also hatte ich mir gedacht bootest knoppix und kannst gucken wie es geht und direkt umstellen als gucken aufschreiben gentoo booten dann editieren. Das war halt die faulheit

 :Embarassed: 

Edit:

Hab nochmal knoppix gebootet. Stimmt ich hatte vergessen /dev und /proc zu mounten. Jetzt bin ich in der chroot umgebung von gentoo über knoppix ohne fehler.

Ich wollte das passwort mit passwd ändern jetzt sagt der mir den fehler:

passwd: Fehler beim Ändern des Authentifizierungs-Token

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

>  chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> 
> # env-update
> 
> >> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...
> ...

 

Hast du auch nach dem Chroot an das env-update und source /etc/profile gedacht?

----------

## KickaZz

Nein natürlich nicht.  Ich hatte dann mal in der /etc/passwd gefummelt. Na danach ging auf einmal nix mehr. Bin jetzt wieder dabei neu zu installieren ;(((( Trotzdem danke an alle die mir helfen wollten.

Mfg 

Kick

----------

